# Best 2 to 3 man skiff to guide out of?



## MariettaMike (Jun 14, 2012)

The Bethune Bait Chunkers sure do like the BT Vengeance, but the better guides fish out of Watermans.


----------



## swaddict (Dec 19, 2009)

MariettaMike said:


> The Bethune Bait Chunkers sure do like the BT Vengeance.


That is until the next flavor of the month rolls by


----------



## 994 (Apr 14, 2008)

MariettaMike said:


> The Bethune Bait Chunkers


LOL


----------



## sotilloa1078 (Mar 27, 2014)

HB Pro will be tough to beat in the Lagoon.


----------



## jonny (May 1, 2007)

For 3 it's hard to beat the Guide. I mean they named it that for a reason. They took the waterman/Professional hull and added more displacement. Mainly upfront. So you can carry more peeps. And still get low tide bonefish flat skinny. If you are thinking of two guys upfront at the same time. This is very important. A LOT. Of these boats with massive spray rails. Are very close to the water with two guys on deck. Some are pretty close with just one. The Goon was my backyard for several years. There are a lot places where need to get skinny. To get onto/off some of the flats.


----------



## prinjm6 (May 13, 2015)

Eastcape Lostmen, fished 3 in my skiff last weekend and was still getting stupid skinny. One of the most stable skiffs I think you will find, I had no issues planing out with a full load. If you're willing to make the drive I can get you out on mine and show you what it can do, I'm in Jax area.


----------



## Padre (Jul 29, 2016)

I have fished the Goon many times on a friend's Maverick Mirage 17 HPX-V with a 70 HP and it fished great with 3 guys.


----------



## swaddict (Dec 19, 2009)

sotilloa1078 said:


> HB Pro will be tough to beat in the Lagoon.


what size motor would be ideal in your opinion?


----------



## swaddict (Dec 19, 2009)

jonny said:


> For 3 it's hard to beat the Guide. I mean they named it that for a reason. They took the waterman/Professional hull and added more displacement. Mainly upfront. So you can carry more peeps. And still get low tide bonefish flat skinny. If you are thinking of two guys upfront at the same time. This is very important. A LOT. Of these boats with massive spray rails. Are very close to the water with two guys on deck. Some are pretty close with just one. The Goon was my backyard for several years. There are a lot places where need to get skinny. To get onto/off some of the flats.


You bring up some very good points. In my mind it would be one person up front at a time, but I'm sure there will be times that 2 would be upfront. Is there a difference in ride, between the Pro and Guide when loaded with peeps and gear? Since there is more displacement in the front of the Guide, is there a noticeable difference when poling with peeps and gear when compared to the Pro?


----------



## swaddict (Dec 19, 2009)

prinjm6 said:


> Eastcape Lostmen, fished 3 in my skiff last weekend and was still getting stupid skinny. One of the most stable skiffs I think you will find, I had no issues planing out with a full load. If you're willing to make the drive I can get you out on mine and show you what it can do, I'm in Jax area.


I have always liked the Lostmen, especially the draft and storage layout. I might have to hit you up!!


----------



## mtoddsolomon (Mar 25, 2015)

jonny said:


> For 3 it's hard to beat the Guide. I mean they named it that for a reason. They took the waterman/Professional hull and added more displacement. Mainly upfront. So you can carry more peeps. And still get low tide bonefish flat skinny. If you are thinking of two guys upfront at the same time. This is very important. A LOT. Of these boats with massive spray rails. Are very close to the water with two guys on deck. Some are pretty close with just one. The Goon was my backyard for several years. There are a lot places where need to get skinny. To get onto/off some of the flats.


That's one of the reason's i'm loving my EVOx, with the raked front end and higher bow you can have two on the front and not be as close to the water like other skiffs. Still poles like a dream and stupid skinny. That would be my recommendation.


----------



## crboggs (Mar 30, 2015)

Hell's Bay calls one of their boats the "Guide" for a reason. I have many, many hours poling and fishing on my buddy's 2002 Guide. Everything from beach tarpon to backwater creeks to neg low flats. He runs a 60HP Merc Bigfoot with a four blade prop and jack plate. I keep telling him he has no upgrade path...the Guide does it all and does it well...

We once took a brand new 2016 Pro and the older 2002 Guide down to the Glades...I got a chance to pole and fish both boats way back into Hell's Bay, out on Snake Bight and Florida Bay, and also over in Biscayne. Both were awesome. The Pro may have been a little easier to pole, but the Guide was dryer and more stable without really giving up much of an edge.


----------



## swaddict (Dec 19, 2009)

mtoddsolomon said:


> That's one of the reason's i'm loving my EVOx, with the raked front end and higher bow you can have two on the front and not be as close to the water like other skiffs. Still poles like a dream and stupid skinny. That would be my recommendation.


I've always liked East Cape and noticed the EVOx, but have not had a chance to look at one up close.


----------



## swaddict (Dec 19, 2009)

crboggs said:


> Hell's Bay calls one of their boats the "Guide" for a reason. I have many, many hours poling and fishing on my buddy's 2002 Guide. Everything from beach tarpon to backwater creeks to neg low flats. He runs a 60HP Merc Bigfoot with a four blade prop and jack plate. I keep telling him he has no upgrade path...the Guide does it all and does it well...
> 
> We once took a brand new 2016 Pro and the older 2002 Guide down to the Glades...I got a chance to pole and fish both boats way back into Hell's Bay, out on Snake Bight and Florida Bay, and also over in Biscayne. Both were awesome. The Pro may have been a little easier to pole, but the Guide was dryer and more stable without really giving up much of an edge.


Do you feel that the 60 HP is enough for the Guide with 2 to 3 peeps?


----------



## mtoddsolomon (Mar 25, 2015)

I'm up in Charleston, SC so if you're ever up this way let me know. They do have one at the shop to run you around in. It's worth the trip, if nothing else you can see what all they have to offer, ride in a few boats, and meet some good guys.


----------



## Smackdaddy53 (Dec 31, 2012)

swaddict said:


> Do you feel that the 60 HP is enough for the Guide with 2 to 3 peeps?


I was kicking around the idea of building a HB Guide from plans Chris Morejohn drew up and he was going to delete the keyslot transom so I could hang a 2 stroke 90 on it and not lose much draft.


----------



## crboggs (Mar 30, 2015)

swaddict said:


> Do you feel that the 60 HP is enough for the Guide with 2 to 3 peeps?


Sure, I think so. The 60HP Bigfoot turns a 115 lower unit which turns a bigger prop. With a four blade it jumps on plane fast and runs into the low mid 30s depending on trim and conditions...

A bit of a side by side view between a Pro (left) and a Guide (right)...gives a good idea of the cockpit space in the Guide IMHO...
View media item 1496


----------



## K3anderson (Jan 23, 2013)

Guide is actually rated for 4 people hence all the room. I think the Pro poles slightly easier but is also much smaller. They can both go in the same depth, but, you can take more people in the Guide. 

I researched getting the 90 to replace the 60 BF, but, it only makes sense if you can find a 2 stroke. The 3 mph top end gain wasn't enough to lose a 1/2" of draft. I really liked the etec, but, there were too many horror stories from the guides around here and I ended up repowering with the same 60 command thrust.


----------



## K3anderson (Jan 23, 2013)

Here is video running the Guide. You can see how quick it gets on plane later in the video and how skinny it will float.


----------



## Indy (Aug 21, 2015)

Lostmen is hard to beat. It can pole real skinny. Fish 3 guys easy. Tons of storage.


----------



## grovesnatcher (Sep 25, 2007)

18 waterman side console is a great boat,to guide out of for the lagoon. I have one if you want to meet up and go out fishing. Let me know


----------



## jonny (May 1, 2007)

swaddict said:


> Do you feel that the 60 HP is enough for the Guide with 2 to 3 peeps?


Yeah I run the original 60 BF Merc. It has plenty of speed and has no problem getting up on plane with the big prop. I don't even run a 4 blade. 
If you want to carry more people. Stay away from hills that have displacement removed up front. When you load the deck. Some of these hulls will nose down. If you look at the current trends in new hulls lately. The are going to a more linear type bottom. This is in a effort to get a boat that fishes better. Instead of focusing on the best ride. I want a boat that fishes great. I can work around some rough water with tabs and tacking my course.

There's no replacement for displacement


----------



## Beastman (Apr 28, 2016)

There are many Skiffs that would work fine. I have an 02' 16 Whipray that fishes 3 average adults excellent while still drafts 6" ( measured ). I keep my Skiff's simple and avoid the crap. The two most important features of a " guide skiff " would be about your Clients " Dry " & " Comfort ". 

Environmental Fact: If our next Governor becomes Adam Putnam ( Agriculture Sect. ) The Lagoon and other " At Risk " Estuaries will be Gone/Dead. No Joke!


----------

